# Police vehicles



## Adept (Apr 27, 2009)

Here in Victoria, Australia our current patrol vehicles have been phased out of production, and while we now have a replacement, there was a while when no one knew what on earth we were going to do.

Our current vehicle is a sedan utility:
http://www.police.vic.gov.au/wallpaper/Div_Van_Wallpaper.bmp
That has a fibre glass prisoner transport pod on the back and is safety rated to 150kph, although you can push it out a little further than that.

Replacement vehicles were only going to be rated to the speed limit, putting an officers *** on the line any time he broke it to get to a job. I'm pretty sure the replacement we have lined up still has a silver (150kph) rating though.

So, what sort of vehicles do you use? Just going by what I see on COPS, it seems our American counterparts use a lot of sedans. How do you go with curtain airbags and prisoner compartments?


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 27, 2009)

Ford Crown Victoria sedans with standard airbags and a steel divider w/rollover bar.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 27, 2009)

The Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor is probably the most common police vehicle in the US.  It's really a slightly modified version of the Crown Vic, and there are numerous packages available to outfit it, from lightbars down to paint trim.

Chevy is making an Impala police package as well, but it's slightly more expensive on the fleet purchase lists (enough that you get 4 CVPIs for the price of 3 Impalas, last I looked).

Generally -- most cops on the US like a rear wheel drive car, and a full size sedan has the room we need for our gear and for prisoners.  However, the Ford Explorer, Chevy Tahoe and several other SUVs are also popular choices for specific purposes.

But... THIS is on the horizon.  The Carbon Motors E7 is a vehicle designed and built from the ground up for cops...  It's a great idea -- but it isn't in production yet.  And unless they can compete on price points, and sell it to cops, it may never be.


----------



## bydand (Apr 27, 2009)

A lot of the departments around my area are going with the Dodge Charger Hemi's when they replace a vehicle.  Every LEO I have talked to about them really likes the new Dodge's.  http://www.allpar.com/squads/police-cars/charger.html
http://www.ridelust.com/2009-dodge-charger-police-interceptor-hits-the-streets/


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 27, 2009)

I forgot about the Charger...  But it's got some of the same problems as the Impala.  They look great -- but a lot of guys I know who've driven one, fully outfitted, say there's not enough room in 'em.  I know that riding in a standard version, no gear -- the back seat is kind of tight.


----------



## bydand (Apr 27, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> I forgot about the Charger...  But it's got some of the same problems as the Impala.  They look great -- but a lot of guys I know who've driven one, fully outfitted, say there's not enough room in 'em.  I know that riding in a standard version, no gear -- the back seat is kind of tight.




The cop that lives just down the street from me mentioned the back seat is a bit crowded, but also chuckled and added that it really is just too darn bad that you get arrested and don't get to ride in the lap of luxury to the clink. He mentioned they are a bit tight when fully loaded down, but handle great and drive very nice.   That seems to be the general consensus around here on them.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 27, 2009)

Those Chargers the cops are using are sweet.  First time I saw one he was parked in front of this book store and I came out to check the thing out, he was pretty proud of it to say the least.

I've also seen Camaros and Firebirds used as pursuit vehicles in North Carolina.


----------



## Adept (Apr 28, 2009)

So you guys just put most of your prisoners in the back seat? How are they kitted out to prevent the crooks from attacking the driver or passenger during transit? We were trialling plexiglass prisoner compartments, but the advent of side curtain airbags makes these impossible to fit now.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 28, 2009)

Adept said:


> So you guys just put most of your prisoners in the back seat? How are they kitted out to prevent the crooks from attacking the driver or passenger during transit? We were trialling plexiglass prisoner compartments, but the advent of side curtain airbags makes these impossible to fit now.


 

http://www.1patriot.com/1patriot/Ma.../product/e903fa144e635c4026aeff316360a055.jpg


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2009)

Adept said:


> So you guys just put most of your prisoners in the back seat? How are they kitted out to prevent the crooks from attacking the driver or passenger during transit? We were trialling plexiglass prisoner compartments, but the advent of side curtain airbags makes these impossible to fit now.


 
We have a steel wall with a screen cut into it..The screen has a plexi-glass sliding door on it..Prevents then from spitting and offeres some quiet when they just wont stop talking or crying..


----------



## Adept (Apr 28, 2009)

Drac said:


> We have a steel wall with a screen cut into it..The screen has a plexi-glass sliding door on it..Prevents then from spitting and offeres some quiet when they just wont stop talking or crying..



So are your vehicles fitted with side curtain airbags? That seems to be what has shut down any debate about prisoner compartments in sedans over here.


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2009)

Adept said:


> So are your vehicles fitted with side curtain airbags? That seems to be what has shut down any debate about prisoner compartments in sedans over here.


 
No they are not..Not sure I would want to transport a prisoner in a vehicle without a divider..We also have a couple of Ford Explorers, ya need the 4 wheel drive when the Winter snows arrive here in the North..


----------



## Hudson69 (Apr 28, 2009)

We have three at the current time; The always popular and reliable Ford Crown Vic, the also popular Chevy Impala but have recently begun acquiring the infamous Dodge Charger.

Of them all the Charger is the best hands down, it breaks, handles, accelerates better then the other two, has as much cabin space as the Vic and voluminous trunk space; I will always like the Vic's but when I have enough seniority to warrant a Charger I will go for it.

We use fiberglass molded seat in our cages for easy clean-up and more space behind the cage in all of our cars.

P.S. our Patrol Sergeants use Durangos.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 28, 2009)

Adept said:


> So you guys just put most of your prisoners in the back seat? How are they kitted out to prevent the crooks from attacking the driver or passenger during transit? We were trialling plexiglass prisoner compartments, but the advent of side curtain airbags makes these impossible to fit now.


It depends on department policy and how the vehicle is equipped.  Many departments use caged cars (of various types and designs) to restrict prisoner access to the driver -- but not all.  There are ways to transmit a prisoner in the front seat or in the rear with reasonable safety.  Some agencies even have dedicated transport wagons, and the beat officers rarely (if ever) do a prisoner transport.


----------



## Drac (Apr 29, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> It depends on department policy and how the vehicle is equipped. Many departments use caged cars (of various types and designs) to restrict prisoner access to the driver -- but not all.


 
Detectives and plainclothes units cannot transport prisoners because their vehicles do not have the "cage"..



jks9199 said:


> There are ways to transmit a prisoner in the front seat or in the rear with reasonable safety. Some agencies even have dedicated transport wagons, and the beat officers rarely (if ever) do a prisoner transport.


 
Yep..The seat belt harness and the hobble strap work wonders...


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 29, 2009)

Drac said:


> Detectives and plainclothes units cannot transport prisoners because their vehicles do not have the "cage"..
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..The seat belt harness and the hobble strap work wonders...


I hate that argument...  I've seen too many detectives or other officers in plainclothes assignments use that as an excuse for why they don't handle their own arrests, and shove 'em off on some patrol officer.  As I said -- there are ways to transport without a cage.  Hell -- most State Police forces I know of don't have cages in their cars, and they manage to transport prisoners somehow...

It's not ideal -- but it can be done.  And if policy prevents it -- the detective/plainclothes unit should be following the patrol officer who's transporting and taking care of the paper -- or at least work it out with the officer rather than just dropping the arrest on the guy.  (In some cases, it's a good, relatively easy stat for the patrol officer, so it's worth it for them to take it, if they have staffing to cover, for example.)


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 29, 2009)

Adept said:


> So, what sort of vehicles do you use? Just going by what I see on COPS, it seems our American counterparts use a lot of sedans. How do you go with curtain airbags and prisoner compartments?


 
Mostly Chevy and Ford products (Crown Vics, Impalas), as seen in this link...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronto_Police#Fleet

Also, the parking eforcement division has a couple Smart ForTwos and Beetles.






http://images.loqu.com/contents/536/261/image/18.jpg


----------



## Drac (Apr 30, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> I hate that argument... I've seen too many detectives or other officers in plainclothes assignments use that as an excuse for why they don't handle their own arrests, and shove 'em off on some patrol officer.


 
Yup...




jks9199 said:


> As I said -- there are ways to transport without a cage. Hell -- most State Police forces I know of don't have cages in their cars, and they manage to transport prisoners somehow...


 
I didnt know that...I thought all marked units had cages...



jks9199 said:


> It's not ideal -- but it can be done. And if policy prevents it -- the detective/plainclothes unit should be following the patrol officer who's transporting and taking care of the paper -- or at least work it out with the officer rather than just dropping the arrest on the guy. (In some cases, it's a good, relatively easy stat for the patrol officer, so it's worth it for them to take it, if they have staffing to cover, for example.)


 
I have had that detail where the PC units were on autho theft detail and the more recent catalitic converter thefts and I was in the area to transport the prisoner and one of them would go with me to the station house to do the paperwork..Me I never cared about stats..My involvement was in the CAD and that was good enough...


----------



## MJS (Apr 30, 2009)

The standard vehicles that I see from most departments are the Crown Vic.  Many depts. will use a Ford Expidition as well.  I've seen the Impala and the Charger, however, those are typically used by the State Police.  There was a time when the State was using Camaros.  They use the Crown Vic as well.  These vehicles are both marked and unmarked.


----------



## MJS (Apr 30, 2009)

As for the cages....State Police does not use them, as they can use the vehicle for personal use as well.  They transport the prisoner in the front seat.  The new cars that are used at the dept. that I dispatch for went, oddly enough, from a full cage in the back, to a half cage.  I believe the half cage is on the passenger side, so if someone was in the back, behind the driver, access to the front could be gained.  The cops that I've talked with hate that idea of the half cage, and prefer the full, due to the fact that you can now only transport 1 person at a time.


----------



## Drac (Apr 30, 2009)

I remember when I was living in Ft Laud the Broward Sheriff using a souped up TransAm that they got in a drug bust. it even had a roll cage..It was painted in their colors had a light and siren and that was it, no factory interior or seats..It had 2 racing seat with racing harnesses...I was told that not too many vehicles have ever outrun it on I-95..


----------



## Bikewr (May 8, 2009)

We mainly use the Chevy Impala; we've got three of 'em.  One has the cage and a prisoner-transport seat.
We have one Crown Vic, but it's getting creaky...
The sergeant has an explorer...Hates it.   Campus is too tight for the thing.

We've got a couple of other auxilliary vehicles, an Escape for the service officer equipped with a jump-start rig, and several Taurus (unmodified) for our "observe and report" off-campus patrol guys. 
They've just  got watchmen's licenses and are under the supervision of one of our sergeants.

The university came out with a "We must set an example" statement and said all new vehicles must be hybrids or other fuel-efficient designs.

There is not a lot of choice in the way of hybrid patrol cars; a bit of research turned up that a couple of departments are using the Prius with some success, and that's about it.
So, rather than buy any new cars, we're fixing the ones we have....


----------

